# Big Bird my macaw



## tortadise (May 13, 2012)

This is big bird in his enclosure he's 8 years old. Finally just stopped his screaming phase.

View attachment 20831




View attachment 20832


----------



## hlester22 (May 13, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## wellington (May 13, 2012)

hlester22 said:


> Beautiful!



DITTO


----------



## CLMoss (May 14, 2012)

Beautiful blue and gold.


----------

